# [SOLVED] Boot/Bcd error



## Zimm (May 1, 2012)

Okey, so my acer turned off when it was installing an update and now I get a windows boot manager message saying:

File: \Boot\Bcd
Status: 0xc0000001
Info: An error occurred while attempting to read the boot configuration data.

I have booted up with the win7 install disc and it will not be automatically repaired. So I tried too open command prompt and fix it with bootrec. etc. but nothing works. When I try too use the diskpart: list disk it tells me no disks can be found.

My win7 cd wont let me reinstall windows either. I really have no idea what to try next?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Boot/Bcd error*

Hi and welcome to TSF did you try all the info here this is for vista but it should work just the same Error message when you start Windows Vista: "The Windows Boot Configuration Data file is missing required information"


----------



## Zimm (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Boot/Bcd error*

thank you :smile: I tried too use the bcdedit command but i just an error message saying:
"The file or directory C:\Boot\BCD is corrupt and unreadable please run Chkdsk utility."
any suggestions?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Boot/Bcd error*

Hi see the info here Windows 7 & Vista - Running Checkdisk from a Boot CD/DVD or Windows Desktop


----------



## Zimm (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Boot/Bcd error*

wow, that actually worked! i really feel like a newbie now, haha. thanks alot!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

HaHa we all learn something here everday glad your sorted


----------

